# riding in convington county alabama



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone from around the covington county alabama area. I want to find a free place to ride when I'm down there. I have a place down there and go very few weeks. I know about boggs and boulder I'm just don't want to pay to ride.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

where do you ride locally?


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't have a place around montgomery. I have my atv in my barn in south alabama. It would also be nice to know a place around here to.


----------

